# Hand-crafted Leather Goods



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!! Some of you may remember that I've done some sewing and some artwork that I've posted here before, but it's been quite some time. The reason: I've been learning a new craft. Woohoo! A friend of mine decided to take up leatherwork and was kind enough to take me on as an "apprentice". We ended up with some really neat items, and I'm constantly coming up with more ideas. I've just begun to make barrettes for ladies, as well as an assortment of smaller items. All the items here are for sale, and you can reach me through a PM or by emailing me (cameoleatherworks@gmail.com). Custom work is also available. 

Thanks!
GeorgiaBelle

#1, Tooled Satchel in Brown






#2, Plain Satchel in Natural





#3, 3-buckle Satchel in Brown





#4, Low-Rider Purse





#5, Chest Strap Shotgun Shell Pouch, to fit 12- or 20-gauge shell box (also available with a belt loop instead of strap)









#6, Laced Leather Canteen









#7, Another tooled satchel





#8, Snake Hair Barrette


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow!  Those look mighty fine!  Look like you have been leathercrafting for years!  Great job!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2011)

nice looking leather work you have there. Scott


----------



## blues brother (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice! I need to take some lessons from you!


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 20, 2011)

I ain't much for purse tote'n, you got anything there for men, such as whips, ammo belts, rifle sleeves, knife cases, scabbards. I got some leather stuff that needs a fixin, can yer fix thangs 2  ?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 21, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> I ain't much for purse tote'n, you got anything there for men, such as whips, ammo belts, rifle sleeves, knife cases, scabbards. I got some leather stuff that needs a fixin, can yer fix thangs 2 ?



Being a lady, I gravitate towards bags. There`s something awesome about seeing how much stuff you can put in a purse. LOL! As far as sheaths, holsters,  belts, etc., they can be done, I just don`t have any readily available. I guess the only macho thing I`ve got are the shell pouches. I`ve also got a small rafle cartridge case for a belt. I`d be more than happy to make you whatever you want. I do repair as well.


----------



## Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

all of it looks very nice , you do good work


----------



## jkoch (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work indeed!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, y'all! Really appreciate it!


----------



## secondseason (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!  PM incoming!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw your work at Chehaw, recognize the bags. Good work ! I got started doing the same after my first trip to the Chehaw festival. been making holsters and slings.

The market is out there.


----------



## DROP POINT (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking pieces. Nice work!

Davin


----------



## george hancox (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice work.


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2011)

Stuff looks great!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh MY! I LOVE the satchel with the leaves on the front!!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jan 22, 2011)

Sure are some nice looking bags.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great work Belle.


----------



## seeker (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice work.  Where do you get your supply of leather?


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful work. especially like the first one.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 23, 2011)

Thankgs, guys! I really do appreciate it. 

Seeker, we get our leather from a number of sources, one of them being Tandy Leather. A lot of our smaller items are actually made from scraps from some local leather shops.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I still have a handmade leather purse I (or my Mama) bought back in the early 70's from Masada Leather in Athens. You could make a real pretty penny of of your  beauties.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 23, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful! I still have a handmade leather purse I (or my Mama) bought back in the early 70's from Masada Leather in Athens. You could make a real pretty penny of of these beauties.



I'm drooling over the tooling!  That's gorgeous! After working with such thick leather, I think I am going to start getting into some of the softer stuff. I figured if I tackled the hardeest stuff first, everything else should be a breeze. I have to say, though, that there is something very satisfying about hearing the knife slice through that thick hide.  It's great for taking out a day's worth of annoyances and frustrations.


----------



## blademan (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm drooling over the tooling!  That's gorgeous! After working with such thick leather, I think I am going to start getting into some of the softer stuff. I figured if I tackled the hardeest stuff first, everything else should be a breeze. I have to say, though, that there is something very satisfying about hearing the knife slice through that thick hide.  It's great for taking out a day's worth of annoyances and frustrations.



I thought I could give some ideas to work with.  I have to agree, "that there is something very satisfying about hearing the knife slice through that thick hide." I LOVE that sound myself. Used to go to Masada Leather and stand all day just to hear that sound and smell the leather. Keep up the work and you will be set for life.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 23, 2011)

The wife really likes the one with two leaves. Before I ask how much, I should ask "how much can you stuff into it"?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> The wife really likes the one with two leaves. Before I ask how much, I should ask "how much can you stuff into it"?



The first thing I ever made was a clutch purse about 7"wide x 6" tall and about 2" thick. I also wore purse #1 for a couple days and fit the clutch purse, a digital camera, cell phone, 8"x6"journal, 6"x5" planner, a bag of chocolates, and various other odds and ends...and still had room. In other words, to answer your question, "a lot".


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2011)

I have seen her empty her purse. It reminded me of a Duffle Bag, as long as you keep stuffing it, there will be room for more. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I have seen her empty her purse. It reminded me of a Duffle Bag, as long as you keep stuffing it, there will be room for more. I'll shoot you a PM.



I`m definitely a "bag person" myself. There is something cool about seeing how much you can stuff into a small bag. It`s a point of pride with women...like bargain shopping and getting the most stuff for the cheapest price. Lol. She may have to trim it back just a hair, but I`ve been able to tote everything I need in it for daily use...except my laptop. Of course, if your laptop is small enough, it could fit in there too!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work Dani!! You know I love leather  especially leather with fringe attached. You are one very creative and talented young lady


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 31, 2011)

Great leather work!


----------

